# Do you have to kennel your dog when you have company?



## Brienne (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m just wondering how y’all handle your dog and guests. Do you have to kennel your dog when you have people over? I didn’t have to kennel my first GSD. He was very friendly. My last girl, I did. She bit 2 people and was very protective. I’m just wondering what your experience has been.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I live alone and very rarely have visitors and my dog is a naturally very excited dog. On the occasions when I do, if the guests are people who I know personally like friends or family, my dog is not kennelled bcs I want them to get to know each other (precautions taken like no sudden moves, ignore if he jumps etc). If the guest is my landlord or maintenance or anyone I don't care personally, my dog's kennelled. He doesn't need to get to know them and although my dog has never bitten anyone, it's just not worth the risk. A 90lbs GSD jumping happily excitedly having zoomies can be seen as aGgRrEsSivE to some people.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Never have I kenneled either one due to guests. I wonder if protective is the correct term in the original post.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I only put a dog up when I have someone over that doesn’t particularly care for dogs.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> Never have I kenneled either one due to guests. I wonder if protective is the correct term in the original post.


I never say protective about anything, but my dog is territorial and I'm lazy. I kennel him. We've had dogs that were fine at kids parties, we taught them to greet politely and everything else you'd want in a well mannered pet, but that type of behavior was also just natural for them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My dog is 7... he does not require a kennel.
I’m also lazy, when he was young I put him behind a baby gate simply to relay the message that company is here to see me, not him. A half hour and the novelty would wear off...even then, I let him out only if I felt like it... he’d say hello then disappear into another part of the house.

If my dog were ever a threat to company, I’d absolutely kennel him without any reservations.

Basically, if I have to give more than one command for appropriate behavior or rely on guests being dog savvy - then away he goes.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

If it's friends and family, she hangs out with us. If it's a stranger, like a plumber, she is kenneled.


----------



## Justjo303 (Aug 31, 2020)

We only kennel when it is someone coming to work on our house but usually it is the Boston we have to kennel while my GSD just does a quick sniff and walks away but if he starts becoming uneasy then sorry the person has to go because i trust my dog 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is more in your face kind of dog, pushy and has some suspicion and protective so I put him away when workers come to the house to be cautious. Luna is more subtle so I keep her out. Family and friends are over they are not put away. I had a big family sleep over this weekend. Good fun lots of laughs and food. Max got a time out from stealing from the table one of the reasons why he loves parties, I’m sure. He circles the table like a shark looking for an opportunity. Luna likes to follow kids around as they run around with their Star Wars life sabers. Kids trying to get dogs to chase them. Make sure the front door does not open by little hands. Every one gets reminders. I make sure the dogs do get quiet time. It has been a long time that I had a big gathering and the dogs were super excited and just as happy as me and my kids were.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t need to kennel them. They can be pushy and in your face if you come over though. Bear usually will settle into watching you. Cion gets crated because he settles less and to avoid excited pee. I will crate them for people they don’t know so they can be comfortable. Bear is suspicious but you would have to make an aggressive move to set him off.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

I kennel my company, when my dogs are out. I enjoy my dogs far more.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I mainly use visitors as training props. After the initial hellos and down stays sometimes I kennel them so I can focus on company. Both are fine with anyone I allow in the house. I made that clear from day one when they set foot in my home.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I got an 8 ft by 8 ft kennel and put it around the couch and a coffee table. As soon as the company arrives, the humans go straight into the kennel. As soon as the humans have settled down and proven they can handle being around the dog, they are let out.

It might be unconventional, but it sends the right signals.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

We'd probably use a crate before a kennel.

If a dog isn't sick it doesn't kennel well ...that's my personal experience. Now a sick dog instinctively knows that it's sick and tolerates a kennel lock-down because of past veterinary experiences. 

Pets know the vet is a path to wellness.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I crate my GSD when folks she has not met are coming over, or more than one person is coming over. She gets let out once she's calm and the humans have also settled a little after the initial greeting. 

I crate both my dogs around children, because if I can't keep an eye on them, I don't want the children to bother the dogs. It happens a little too much for my liking. The crate is their safe space, where they can relax esp if they don't like someone or if they have had enough. 

Frankly, Juno my GSD tolerates children at best. She will herd them. Mostly, she ignores them but she is possessive about her toys. I worry about her snatching things from the kids. So I need to be able to give her a place she can relax.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> I crate both my dogs around children, because if I can't keep an eye on them, I don't want the children to bother the dogs


I read this to say, "I crate both my dogs and children, because if I can't keep an eye on them, I don't want the children to bother the dogs" I wonder if it has anything to do with online school starting this morning in our area.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter is calm and accepting of my in-laws, who usually come over once a week. He has barked at workers when we've needed HVAC or extermination services, and also a friend of mine who was visiting. I don't know how he'd do at a party or something--he is fine outside at parks, but in his "territory," I'm not sure.


----------



## ShepDaddy (Jan 1, 2021)

We have a saying when folks come over... Ruger will lick your face off (He is the lover) Duchess will eat it off (She is the protector) Both go into another room..... to keep the peace.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The only crate I own is collapsed and in storage in the basement since Rogan was 5 months old; no need for it until the next puppy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't like people messing with my things, my dogs are my things. So yes I crate, depending on who, how many and my mood that day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, it depends on who. I have a friend who cannot keep her hands off the dogs and pets then pretty rough. They just let it happen without any sign of appreciation or irritation. This friend doesn't follow up my advice to take it easy so the dogs will be kenneled or crates then.


----------

